# Brindle Pittie :)



## amp23 (Apr 24, 2013)

New to the board! From southeast Georgia, right on the beach. I found Sadie as a stray a year and a half ago, and she had some bad fear and anxiety problems related to what we're pretty sure was abuse (my dad actually heard a dog yelping often before we found her- and the house the yelps came from was abandoned). She's come a really long way in the time I've had her but she still has room for improvement.

They're kinda scattered as to when over the time I've had her they were taken, but here she is!


----------



## amp23 (Apr 24, 2013)

First time trying to post pictures and I didn't know what they'd look like! I don't use Photobucket to put all my pictures up to get the code thing to put on here.. But either way this works!

I love these because it shows Sadie and Oliver (rescue orphan kitten that was found only 3 weeks after we took in Sadie) growing up together!

Sadie also gets along well with my horse, so I'm throwing in one picture of them although it is blurry since it was taken at night!


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

She is SO pretty!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Your crew is awesome!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Welcome! Sadie is adorable! I have a soft spot for brindle pits  I love her markings!


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I love brindle doggies!! She very pretty.


----------



## amp23 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'm kinda biased but I love her


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Very cute dog


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Gorgeous girlie!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I love brindles! She is very pretty.


----------



## amp23 (Apr 24, 2013)

Here are a few more from today, she got to meet my roommate's parents pit!

They both have some fear aggression issues but they quickly got over that today once we took them to the dog park!

And, yes, in the fourth picture they are licking each other... They did that all day!


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

They look like they did SO well together! Their body language looks very polite and playful. Nice job Sadie and friend!


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I love the brindle! What a sweetie.


----------



## amp23 (Apr 24, 2013)

They have been very playful! That's why I figured with time they'd get along. We were worried at first but they soon warmed up when they realized the other only wanted to play, because they both come on strong at first. Ellie currently is guarding her toy running around the house while Sadie is chasing her... Sadie is never interested in actually playing with toys.. Just attempting to steal them lol


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

She is lovely. I am also glad they made friends.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Poor sweety what a cutie pie I am so glad she came Home to you1


----------



## amp23 (Apr 24, 2013)

Here are 2 more of them from today! The mouth-open one was a still from a video. They were making the weirdest sounds at each other... Lol. Sadie looks so vicious but Ellie was also trying to bite at her so much that you could hear her teeth clink together when she missed Sadie. They have had a ball roughhousing around and are both SO worn out now, so sleeping good tonight!

They are the funniest dogs- when they are not biting at each other playing, they're being really sweet and licking each other's head to death. They both ended up with soaking wet heads by the end of the night!


----------



## Navy K-9 (Mar 4, 2013)

I have two, both males but kept seperate. My black one is rambo and he is my angel.


----------



## amp23 (Apr 24, 2013)

Navy K-9 said:


> View attachment 67610
> View attachment 67618
> View attachment 67626
> View attachment 67634
> ...


Awh, I love that last picture. We assume Sadie is a mix since she's not nearly as thick as most pits, like yours!


----------



## Navy K-9 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you! She is really pretty I had a brindle female, but was stolen sadly. She didnt get really think even tho she was about three when she was taken, but she still was very thick.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Hehe I love those rough housing pics!!

Sadie is a DOLL!


----------



## angelwalk (Apr 26, 2013)

Beautiful! I have a special place in my heart for these dogs as well. We had adopted ours from a shelter when he was between 2 - 3 years old. Someone had found him with a chain collar embedded into his neck. He still has the scars, but he is the best dog in the world. Very loyal and loving. He is my youngest daughter's best friend. They are the same age. She is the one that picked him out of the shelter when she was 2 1/2 years old. You won't regret giving that dog a better life.


----------



## amp23 (Apr 24, 2013)

Angelwalk, yours is a beauty! I won't ever regret taking her in. I never intended to keep Sadie when I found her as a stray, I was helping a man who couldn't catch her since she was afraid of men. About a week later since they hadn't found where she came from or a new home, I took her in with the word to my parents that we'd rehome her... Haha. She soon stole their hearts too!

Although she is weird with new dogs at first, she is gentle as can be with kids. If anything, when they get loud it scares her and she moves away. She is shy when it comes to my 10 month old nephew, but he is in love with her!

Big accomplishment for Sadie- yesterday she FINALLY fully got the concept of fetch. Lol. It took her seeing another dog doing it (the 2 dogs we live with are older and really couldn't care less about a ball). She went crazy wanting the tennis ball after she figured it out!


----------



## angelwalk (Apr 26, 2013)

That's awesome! I can see how she stole your parents hearts too  I love success stories when it comes to their breed.


----------

